# Does anyone recognize this filter system?



## UnclKracker (Jul 2, 2013)

I recently bought a 2008 Holiday Rambler from a dealer.  There is an under sink filter system that uses 3 different filters.  None of the filters were installed and the dealer didn't know what type were neeeded.  I'm attaching some pictures of the system in the hope that someone knows who the manufacturer is and possibly what brand of filter I need.


View attachment 367


View attachment 368


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 2, 2013)

Never seen that!!  Take it off and filter the whole trailer with an inline filter on your water hose.  OR replace the undersink with another type and only filter the sink water.


----------



## UnclKracker (Jul 3, 2013)

That will be my plan if I can't find the filters.  I just thought I would give it a try first.  The system is already there, might as well make use of it.


----------



## UnclKracker (Jul 3, 2013)

Well, I've answered my own question.
I took a picture of the system using GOOGLE GOGGLES on my smart phone and it identified it immediately giving me a link to the manufacturer.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 3, 2013)

Share with us so we will know!!!


----------



## vanole (Jul 3, 2013)

I have something that looks like that on my potable water system on my boat.  Well mine filters the same things anyways with seperate filters for each. (sediment, pre carbon and UF membrane).  Mine is made by Watts.   I do know watts does have some RV application filters not sure if this is made by them.


----------



## UnclKracker (Jul 4, 2013)

BTW,  the filter system is a Fresh Water Systems

http://www.freshwatersystems.com/p-...-water-system-w-hollow-fiber-uf-membrane.aspx

The replacement cartridges are pretty expensive. Almost 60 dollars to replace the 3 of them. I already have a "whole house" filtration system for the trailer.
Maybe I'll remove the filter and use the spare hole in the sink to add a side sprayer.


----------

